# it's good to go



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

enjoy!


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Mont said:


> enjoy!


Cool! Thanks Mont!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

COOL!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

sweet


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice, I was about to join another forum for grilling and smoking! Now I guess I really dont have to go to any other sites ever. Thanks


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

*thanks Mont /first question*

thanks Mont ! now i got a question for you pit fanatics.ive been told..you need to break in a new pit with cooking oil,kinda like a new cast iron frying pan..this so ?


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

2COOL! Gotta love more man food ****!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

This forum is going to make me constantly hungry!!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Here's one from tonight. I am a gas grill kinda BBQ'er because it's the only kind Stacy will eat. It's cheating, but it still tastes good.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

corpus shorty said:


> thanks Mont ! now i got a question for you pit fanatics.ive been told..you need to break in a new pit with cooking oil,kinda like a new cast iron frying pan..this so ?


Yes, you should season a new pit by wiping oil on the inside (not the firebox though). It is easier to use a spray oil like PAM but some prefer olive oil, bacon grease, or some other fat. Once it is wiped down start a fire in the firebox and burn it for about four hours which will season the inside and burn off any grease left from construction, or so they tell me. If you google "seasoning a smoker" you will probably get a lot of info.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Mont said:


> Here's one from tonight. I am a gas grill kinda BBQ'er because it's the only kind Stacy will eat. It's cheating, but it still tastes good.


That looks good!

We tried to have to salmon, but it was a little too fishy for us. So, our meal was mostly rice and steamed broccoli. Sure would have been a complete meal if I had those two T-Bones (edit>>looks more like porterhouses)!!!!!! 

Thanks for making this forum. It is in perfect timing ...I just moved out of our apartment(1 year) into our new house.

Back to BBQ and grilling here I come!


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

thanks monty----bbq......yum, yum.

ladyfish


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

hey mont,


thanks for this forum. yesterday when i asked if it would be possible to have this forum, i was really afraid that i was stepping on your toes, but, glad to see i wasn't!!!! thanks for this, i know it'll be great!!!!

rbt2


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

rbt2, don't worry about my toes, they will be just fine. I had to wait until the server load went down to add it, and that happened right after everyone went home at 5 yesterday. This place is like someone throwing on and off a switch during the day with traffic, but in the evenings, it calms right down. Y'all have fun with the new forum and I will be a regular here myself. I grill at least 3 times a week and tonight we are having grilled sweet potato slices. Good stuff and healthy too.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Way to go mont. Greenie for you.


----------



## coastalgriff (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm all about firing up the pit. Thanks Mont.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for this forum Mont!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

OOOOO........ i like the new forum thanks.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Oh yea, I think that I can git into dis forum..... wooohoooooo

Let da smoke fly....


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Cool idea, RBT ... and thanks, Mont. This is one forum many folks will enjoy for sure.

Now I know where to find ya, D.  Time to fire up the pit!

.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

pelican said:


> Time to fire up the pit!
> 
> .


Is it done yet?


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you Mont, I will enjoy this forum section very much.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Is it done yet?


lol, like you, Charles, I used a pic from last week.  But, today, a fresh load of Pecan gets smoked under some Baby Backs. Pics to follow ...


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Would you just look at what it took to get Pelican to come out of hiding ......... FOOD ... LOL


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

pelican said:


> lol, like you, Charles, I used a pic from last week.  But, today, a fresh load of Pecan gets smoked under some Baby Backs. Pics to follow ...


Just drop mine off at the house around six!


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*Thanks Mont*

Thanks for the forum! We have a habit of getting crazy on the grill and doing the unusual. From barbque dove breast to seafood boudin rolled in roasted poblano pepper wrapped in ground venison/ground bacon and smoked till you can't take it any more!!!!!!! This is called a "fattie" in some areas. Beau & Beverly

we need a section for the fatties as they call them on that site we use to go to


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

let me see a grilled redfish


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Mont said:


> Here's one from tonight. I am a gas grill kinda BBQ'er because it's the only kind Stacy will eat. It's cheating, but it still tastes good.


That's no joke. Most GOOD meat should have enough flavor on its own to not really need the added smell or taste of wood. My dad uses nothing but Gas and he's busted out some ELITE tasting chicken on there. Those look Great Mont.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

scwine said:


> That looks good!
> 
> We tried to have to salmon, but it was a little too fishy for us. So, our meal was mostly rice and steamed broccoli. ...


I've found that with salmon, you need to grill it hot and fast. Start it on the skin side - down, and do not flip the fillet unless you're using a grill basket. Some would probably say to use foil on the grill, but then what is the point of using a grill. Also the skin is awsome when crispy.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

It all looks good!


----------

